
Satellites reveal melting of rocks under volcanic zone, deep in Earth's mantle - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-07-satellites-reveal-volcanic-zone-deep.html
======
mirimir
> The TVZ is the southern tip of a zone of expansion, or rifting, in the
> Earth's crust that extends offshore for thousands of kilometres, all the way
> north in the Pacific Ocean to Tonga. Offshore, this takes place through sea
> floor spreading in the Havre Trough, creating both new oceanic crust and a
> narrow sliver of a plate right along the edge of the Australian tectonic
> plate. Surprisingly, this spreading is going on at the same time as the
> adjacent Pacific tectonic plate is sliding beneath the Australian plate in a
> subduction zone, triggering some of the major earthquakes in the region.

Isn't the Havre Trough rather more like Japan or the Andes (vulcanism over
subducted oceanic crust) than the Mid-Atlantic ridge?

